

Ello co-founder: Funding or not, we hate ads and we want to “shift values” - Leynos
https://gigaom.com/2014/09/25/ello-investor-co-founder-funding-or-not-we-hate-ads-and-we-want-to-shift-values/

======
kolev
Open-source your product, let me use a custom domain (so that I can still keep
my URLs alive after you belly up), and then I can reconsider, but, for now,
Ello is not much different than the rest. Hates and likes change, plus, VCs
can twist arms (or show you the door) - let's cut the BS! The premises I
listed are still not enough though as it won't keep my interactions with
people who are either unwilling to self-host later or who picked the default
domain. Maybe transfer the ownership of the main domain to an independent
nonprofit entity to ensure life-after-death?

